# Crew available Freeport/Galveston/Matagorda - weekdays/weekends



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I am a Houston-based fishing fanatic who is available most weekends, and my job is flexible so I can often go during the week (even on short notice). I generally can recruit at least one buddy to come along with me.

In general I would like to fish out of Galveston or Freeport, but Matagorda is fine, and I'd drive as far north as Venice or as far south as South Padre if the trip was right. 

My preference is offshore/bluewater fishing, but I'm open to almost anything.

I am happy to pay my fair share for gas/supplies/bait (or more than my fair share if necessary). I will also be glad to help with boat and fish cleaning. 

I have some of my own equipment, including plenty of light tackle and one good Avet offshore combo.

My family owns a house in Jamaica Beach so I can offer accomodations for any trips out of the Galveston area. 

Thanks!

Austin
713-598-7772


----------

